# Sattel versaut



## murmel04 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir heute meinen weisen Sattel versaut. Irgendwie hat meine Hose gemeint sie muss, nachdem Frau bei den Temperaturen doch leicht geschwitzt hat, etwas an Farbe verlieren und diese hat mir nun meinen Sattel versaut.

Leider hab ich den Mist bis jetzt mit Wasser und Spüli nicht wegbekommen

Sagt mal habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich das wieder wegbekommen, sieht echt besch.... aus. Will auch nicht wieder einen neuen Sattel kaufen, möchte eigentlich meinen weißen behalten, nachdem dieser nach langer Suche auch zum Hintern passt.

Danke schon mal.,

LG


----------



## vanilla (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Murmel,

habe gelesen, dass dieser Schmutzradierer von Mr. Propper helfen soll, ansonsten mal im Schuhladen nach spezieller Pflege für weißes Leder erfragen  hoffe, mir passiert das mit meinem weißen Sattel nicht all zu schnell - hab den auch erst neu und 98 gibt man nich jeden Tag für so n Ding aus 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt Lederseife, vielleicht hilft die.
Vorher einölen/fetten oder wachsen hilft leider nur vorsorglich.
Gruß B


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

isses überhaupt Leder?
Falls nicht und es ist was synthetisches dann probier es mal mit Bremsenreiniger (aber zuerst mal an einer kleinen Stelle auprobieren!). Hatte genau das gleiche Problem weil an meinem Sattel weiße Streifen rechts und links entlang laufen un dort immer die Hose reibt
Leider kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen dass das immer wieder kommt


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hilft ja diese Handwaschpaste - wenn man damit ölverschmierte Hände sauber bekommt - why not a saddle  ? Zumindest ist das nicht so aggressiv.
Oder wie greenhorn-biker schon schrieb: Scheibenbremsenreiniger bzw. Schnellentfetter - das hilft garantiert  Zu oft solltest du das aber nicht machen.
Das Problem wirst du bei weißen Sätteln oder Griffen immer haben - sieht zwar super stylisch aus, wenn sie neu sind, aber dann...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich meine weißen griffe bisher immer wieder sauber gekriegt hab
Is so ne art moosgummi oder schaumgummi...schraub die dinger einfach ab und schrubb mit ner nagelbürste,wasser und seife einfach drüber
Bisher gingen so auch immer die fettflecken ab wenn man beim montieren von etwas unbedacht an die griffe gelangt hat
Muss ich allerdings schon so einmal im monat machen


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Mai 2011)

@ greenhorn

Machst du das jedesmal??? Ganz ehrlich, dass wäre mir zuviel Action - dann lieber schwarze Griffe: sieht man den Dreck nicht so 

Upps - sorry -hab das 1x im Monat überlesen. Aber trotzdem... nee...

Altenative: Schwarze Griffe mit weißen Lockon-Ringen, die hab ich. Finde weiße Griffe zwar toll - auch weiße Sättel, aber irgendwann sehn die halt mal total schmuddelig aus


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

Das sauber mach is kein act, dauert vllt 5 min nur das ab und dran schrauben is bissel nervig weil ich auch noch bar-ends dran hab
Was man nicht alles für ein bisschen "bling-bling" tut 
...mal sehen vllt findet sich bei den nächsten ne alternative


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Mai 2011)

... ja eben, mein ich ja damit, das Abmontieren wäre mir ne zu große Aktion. Sind die geschraubt, dann gehts ja, aber anders drehste dir ja nen Wolf  Und dann jedes mal die Barends runter, nee, wäre ich zu faul - ich bin ehrlich


----------



## zack99 (22. Mai 2011)

Handwaschpaste beinhaltet sehr große reinigungsaktive Partikel.
Ich würde es eher mit Viss oder vielleicht sogar mit weisser Zahnpasta versuchen. Pur auf einen Lappen geben und dann vorsichtig abreiben.
Danach mit einem feuchtem Tuch gut abwischen und mit einer Handcreme oder Nivea rückfetten. Rückfetten aber nur wenn es echtes Leder ist.


----------



## murmel04 (22. Mai 2011)

ok, erstmal danke, sind ja viele Tipps dabei.

Werd morgen mal das eine oder andere probieren.

Bis jetzt hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme, werder mit den weißen Griffen, noch mit dem Sattel. 
Wenn es etwas schmuddelig aussah, dann kurz einen feuchten Lappen drüber und gut.

Aber die Hose heute , mhh vielleicht sollte ich da  mal den Hersteller anschreiben kann ja nicht sein, das das Ding so abfärbt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (22. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja diese Handwaschpaste - wenn man damit ölverschmierte Hände sauber bekommt - why not a saddle  ? Zumindest ist das nicht so aggressiv.
> Oder wie greenhorn-biker schon schrieb: Scheibenbremsenreiniger bzw. Schnellentfetter - das hilft garantiert  Zu oft solltest du das aber nicht machen.
> Das Problem wirst du bei weißen Sätteln oder Griffen immer haben - sieht zwar super stylisch aus, wenn sie neu sind, aber dann...




Wenn Du mit Handwaschpaste dran gehst, kannst Du auch gleich Schmiergelpapier nehmen.
Davon ist dringend abzuraten!

Es gibt Lederreiniger. Damit sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## LaCarolina (22. Mai 2011)

Kennt denn keiner von Euch den Tip mit dem Haarspray? 
Bei meinem weissen Specialiazed funktioniert das immer, ist ja schliesslich kein Leder. Haarspray auf ein Tuch und Sattel abreiben


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

wd 40 vielleicht - oder doch lieber keinen weissen sattel mehr ....


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (22. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wd 40 vielleicht - oder doch lieber keinen weissen sattel mehr ....


 
Null hilfreich, aber einfach mal rumspammen.  

@murmel 
Nimm Chlorreiniger, den man normalerweise im Bad hat. Laut Beschriftung ist das Zeugs verdünnt auch zum weißmachen von Textilien geeignet.


----------



## LaCarolina (22. Mai 2011)

Chlorreiniger bitte nicht , greift Kunstoff an und macht den auf Dauer gelb


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

@atomkraft : ..kann mich an keinen lesenswerten kommentar von dir erinnern ...- ach ja - und wd 40 hat bei  griffen bisher gute dienste geleistet ... nur so nebenbei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (22. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich das wieder wegbekommen, sieht echt besch.... aus. Will auch nicht wieder einen neuen Sattel kaufen, möchte eigentlich meinen weißen behalten, nachdem dieser nach langer Suche auch zum Hintern passt.



ich bin zwar ein Mann, erlaube mir aber trotzdem hier einen Tipp zu geben - ich verwende für sowas immer den "Multi Clean" Schaumreiniger der Firma Innotec. Dieser Schaumreiniger ist sehr Materialschonend und entfernt selbst hartnäckigste Verschmutzungen wie abgefärbte Jeansfarbe, Vogelkot oder ähnliches binnen Sekunden. 

Dieser Reingier kann Problemlos auf dem Sattel verwendet werden, er wird auch von vielen KfZ-Werkstätten zur Reinigen von Sitzbezügen (Stoff, Leder, Rauhleder und Alacantara), Kunststoffen, etc. verwendet.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

all die schönen Reinigertipps... der Thread liest sich ja wie ein Henkel-Werbespot... 

...oder einfach gar nichts machen?
Ich hatte auch öfter mal von der Hose abgefärbte Flecken am weißen Sattel. Nach ein paar Mal Fahren mit nicht abfärbenden Hosen sind die von alleine wieder verschwunden. Und wenn nicht wär's mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal gewesen. Ein Rad ist ja nicht zum Anschauen da.... und nur weil der Sattel nicht mehr so schön aussieht wie am Anfang kauf ich mir keinen Neuen!

Aber warum denn einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert sein kann?


----------



## murmel04 (23. Mai 2011)

na sieht irgendwie schon echt besch... aus.

Klar der Sattel ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber so vergammelt:kotz:wie er jetzt aussieht.

mich ärgert vorallem auch die Hose, also ehrlich bei den Preisen was das Zeug kostet hat sowas nicht zu passieren.
Da liegt für mich irgendwie schon eine Fehlentwicklung vor.

Wenn ich mit einer schwarze/dunkle Jeans passiert, dann muss ich damit rechnen, wenn ich mir aber für viel Kohle eine Hose kaufe, die dafür hergestellt wurden, dann sollte die Farbe eigentlich nicht abfärben.

Was passiert dann wenn ich mal so richtig in den Regen komme, ziehe ich dann eine Farbspur hinter mir her

mal schaun was ich mache, warten oder schruppenalso wd 40 funktioniert nicht das hab ich schon probiert.

LG


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> mal schaun was ich mache, warten oder schruppen



fahren! 
warten allein bringts nicht, und fahren macht mehr spaß als schrubben, hat aber denselben effekt... und immer schön ans schwitzen denken, dann reinigt's besser 

mit der hose hast du aber recht. einen teure radhose sollte sowas nicht bringen! das ist mir bisher auch immer nur mit jeans passiert.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2011)

Ist wie mit Schuhen, auch bei teuren Schuhen kann es sein, dass man hinterher bunte Füße hat.
Ich wär auch zu faul zum Schrubben. Beim Rennrad würd ich´s ja noch etwas verstehen, aber beim MTB? Da kommen nur praktische Sachen dran, die auch dreckig werden dürfen, wovon auch immer ;-)


----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Mai 2011)

Hmm ich hab noch gar nicht wirklich versucht den Sattel wieder richtig weiß zu bekommen.
Hab dumer weise mit meiner Reithose ne Runde gedreht, wo ich vorher ohne Sattel aufem Pferd mit gesessen hab. 
Wie dumm von mir. 
Das geht mit Wasser und Schwamm halbwegs wieder ab, ist ja aber nur Staub gewesen.

Aber vielleicht geht sowas wie die "Powerreiniger" Breff oder so.
ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert, allerdings sagen die doch immer in der Werbung man bekommt allers wieder mit sauber.... 


Achso und meine weissen Griffe bekomm ich auch nicht mehr sauber, sind auch leicht braun....
Werde auch nichtewig dran rum schrubben, dann schauts wenigstens genutzt aus. 
Aber über kurz oder lan hol ich mir eh andere, weiss nur noch nicht welche.


----------



## Iselz (26. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> mich ärgert vorallem auch die Hose, also ehrlich bei den Preisen was das Zeug kostet hat sowas nicht zu passieren.
> Da liegt für mich irgendwie schon eine Fehlentwicklung vor.



Ich würde auch auf alle Fälle den Hersteller informieren... Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Negative Erfahrungen werden schließlich 10mal schneller weitergetratscht als positive, das müssten die auch wissen 
Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

Also an den Hersteller hab ich schon geschrieben, leider bis jetzt keine Reaktion

Na werde am Wochende das ganze nochmal auf Papier bringen und dann per Einschreiben oder so schicken, vielleicht tut sich ja dann was.

Zumindest eine Stellungnahme sollte doch drin sein.

LG


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab übrigens mal einen Pulli reklamiert, der ausgefärbt hat, Marke weiß ich leider nimmer, da hat mir dann der Laden (Wöhrl) die ganzen versauten Klamotten, die mit in der Waschmaschine waren, ersetzt bzw. eine Zahlung dafür geleistet! Manchmal lohnt sich nachfragen.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juni 2011)

hey zusammen,

also kurze Berichterstattung.

Der Versender hat sich die Hose schicken lassen, um sie anzuschauen, sagen zwar sie können keinen Ersatz leisten für den Sattel, nun mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.

Der Hersteller, tja den interessiert das Problem nicht wirklich.
Nach über zwei Wochen kam eine Mail

Der Mitarbeiter schreibt er kann verstehen dass ich enttäuscht bin.

Normal dürfte das nicht passieren. Wie ich den Satte reinigen kann, da hat er keine Ahnung.

Und er dankt für die Info und gibt das an sein Produktmanagement weiter. 

So das wars, nix von wegen ich soll die Hose schicken zum anschaun, damit sie Ursachenforschung betreiben können, könnte ja tatsächlich ein Herstellungsfehler oder so vorliegen.

Finde ich ehrlich ganz schwach von der Firma, na ja von denen werd ich sicherlich nix mehr kaufen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja ärgerlich! Aber denk dir nix, ich hab am 30. April Schuhe von Lake reklamiert, da ist auch noch nix passiert! Der Versender hat mir zwar mal per mail mitgeteilt, dass es beim Hersteller ist, aber seitdem ist auch nix mehr passiert. Toll, wenn bei dem warmen Wetter keine luftigen Raceschuhe zur Verfügung stehen und man mit den schweren Tourenstiefeln rumgurken muss.


----------



## jazhara (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das Problem leider andersrum: rote Streifen an den Seiten des Sattels haben auf Hose abgefärbt...und das ist bisher trotz einiger Versuche in der WM auch nicht wieder rausgegangen...hmpf.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Juni 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> 
> also kurze Berichterstattung.
> 
> ...


Hej, murmel04: Dieser Pappnase, die diesen Brief verzapft hat, würde ich, da sie den Produktionsfehler quasi schriftlich einräumt, erstmal freundlich anrufen. In diesem Anruf würde ich mir von ihm einen Weg im Unternehmen aufzeigen lassen, wie Du an die Kaufpreiserstattung des Sattels kommst bzw. dich in einem gegebenen Zeitraum von ein paar Stunden/ einem halben Arbeitstag zurückruft und Dir eine vernünftige Kulanzlösung anbietet. Alternativ kann er Dir ja den Kontakt seines Vorgesetzten nennen, damit Du das mit dem regeln kannst.  Meine Güte. 






 Viele Grüsse


----------



## Nugman (14. Juni 2011)

@murmel04: Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit den hellgrauen Ledersitzen im Cabrio meiner Frau. Mit herkömmlichen Mitteln war der blauen Jeansfarbe nicht beizukommen. Nach etwas Googlei zu dem Thema habe ich die Seiten von www.lederzentrum.de gefunden. Die bieten dort ein Set aus Lederreiniger, - pflegemittel und -versiegelung an (ca. 25 EUR afair). Nach der Behandlung waren die Autositze wieder wie neu.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei Deinem Sattel auch funktionieren könnte.

HTH


----------

